

I switched back to PHP after 2 years on Rails (2007) - taytus
http://www.oreillynet.com/ruby/blog/2007/09/7_reasons_i_switched_back_to_p_1.html

======
tangue
This is an old story. He eventually switched back to Rails [1] : _My former
company (CD Baby) was one of the first to loudly switch to Ruby on Rails, and
then even more loudly switch back to PHP… This book by Michael Hartl came so
highly recommended that I had to try it, and the Ruby on Rails Tutorial is
what I used to switch back to Rails again… Though I’ve worked my way through
many Rails books, this is the one that finally made me “get” it._

Understanding a framework is a long and sometimes tough process. That's the
only lesson to be learned.

[1] <http://ruby.railstutorial.org/>

------
AgentConundrum
Can we change the headline to mention that this article was written in 2007?
I'm quite sure both PHP and RoR have come a long way in a little over five
years.

------
chaz
Please note that this article was written in 2007.

~~~
mmmnt
thanks! i didnt realize this!.

------
Ryan_Shmotkin
He is comapring apples to oranges here.

The language PHP to the _framework_ Rails.

He didn't find the language (ruby) unsuitable, but rather the framework
(rails) too heavy. This might of been exactly the same if he tried PHP with
Zend/Symphony/etc.

His bottom line should of been: "Sometimes its better to work without a
framework".

~~~
46Bit
Or rather just a different framework. I wasn't a Rubyist in 2007, but
certainly now Sinatra (especially with Padrino) is worthy of consideration.

------
Murkin
If ruby is such an amazing language, why not ditch rails and rewrite it in 2
months with pure ruby ?

~~~
lexy0202
Because Ruby isn't designed purely for making websites. You at least need to
use Rack (or a similar API) to hook into a server.

PHP has a lot of features built in which make it almost comparable to a
framework. This is because it is designed for making websites out of the box,
Ruby is not.

------
dageshi
And the great cycle begins again...

------
erikj54
You can tell this article is old when it reads: "...opened a new empty
Subversion respository".

------
PBxdId7wFr
No mud-slinging or hyperbole, just solid reasons why PHP works better for him
in this case.

Coding in different languages definitely does make you look at coding from
different perspectives, and you can often apply those lessons back to other
languages.

------
ddd1600
This article was on HN 6 months ago. PHP sucks.

~~~
hack_edu
If you're going to act like a jerk in all your posts, which I actually have no
problem with, I'd suggest removing your full name and bio from your HN account
'about' section.

~~~
shanelja
I was actually just reading through his comments now and noted that a few of
them had been offensive.

